# 1994 Cherokee - am I nuts for considering a Meyer 6.5?



## ccrobin (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks to the help from everyone here I am settled into a 1994 Cherokee for my first plow rig. I have found a used Meyer 6.5 plow with mount that I can get for about $1000 installed. The plow has hydraulic up/down/left/right. Finding mounts for these things is pretty tough (and I am not up to fabricating one myself).

In reading on the forums here, I get the sense that most people don't care for the Meyer plows. I will only have about 20 accounts (a few with 200+ foot long gravel drives). Would this setup work, or should I really hold-out for a Western Unimount or ???


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Meyer are fine, if you take care of them they'll run fine. 

IMO the EZ Mount is a hell of a lot better than the Unimount to hook up.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a 97 Cherokee now and have owned Unimounts and the EZ mount and both move snow fine, but I prefer the Unimount. Yes, it's more hassle to take on and off (barely), but then the whole thing is off. Taking the Meyer blade AND pump off can be a pita, especially if the hoop gets rusted in at all. Then, to put it back on, you have to line up the tubes while holding the whole hoop/pump/light assembly... Again, the truck is an awesome plow truck and either plow will work fine. Oh, I ran a 7'2" Western Unimount LSX with wings, air shocks and Winterforce tires on mine last year with no problems. I also picked up and moved a 7.5' Unimount Pro Plow about 7 miles with no ballast and the Jeep handled it grreat. Anyway... Good luck with whichever you decide on.


----------



## ccrobin (Sep 7, 2011)

GREAT! Thanks for the feedback guys. I don't mind leaving the mount on the vehicle year round, so perhaps it is the way to go.

I really appreciate the info!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nothing wrong with Meyer, they are quite common on Jeeps around here.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

I had no problem running a TM 6.5 on my wrangler... I take the lift frame/hoop off in the spring/summer/fall so as to have less up front in the event of an accident... it only takes a minute (or two) to take on/off


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Meyer used to make a "factory" plow for Jeep many years ago. I am ready to install a Western on my Cherokee. I have all the parts, just need the time. I am mainly a Fisher guy but I have had Meyer plows on my BroncoII and Blazer. They are OK if you are gentle with them. I always had something to repair unlike the Fishers which never broke. This is my first Western. I hope to have good service considering Western is the same company as Fisher.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

ccrobin;1308021 said:


> Thanks to the help from everyone here I am settled into a 1994 Cherokee for my first plow rig. ....for the Meyer plows. I will only have about 20 accounts (a few with 200+ foot long gravel drives). Would this setup work, or should I really hold-out for a Western Unimount or ???


I can't offer opinions on the Meyer (I have a SnoWay), but you should be prepared for breakdowns with the XJ (and the similar YJ/TJ) if this is your daily driver. I find my XJ eats through front wheel bearings and axle u-joints. You should learn how to replace these if you don't already know how to.

A good set of SNOW tires (not M&S, A/T or M/T) will help you from getting stuck and spinning your tires forward-reverse to get out (breaks u-joints and pinion gears).

A locking differential (front or rear) will give you "3 wheel drive" instead of "2 WD" (one front-one rear) when in 4WD. This will give you more traction and less wheel spin.

The rear springs in an XJ often sag from age. You will need to add weight at the rear for added traction. (I use 1 or 2 18 gallon rubbermaid containers filled with sand/salt.) The added weight may cause tire rub. I have air shocks to counteract the rear end droop. You could also add more leaf springs, but these may permanently"stiffen" the rear end.

The weight of the plow may also cause front tires to rub. I have airbags in the front coils to help out here.

An external tranny cooler (if you have an auto) may help keep the transmission alive longer.

Finally, don't let anyone tell you the "frameless" XJ will twist in half while plowing. I've been using mine for 6 years without any frame/body related issues. The front SnoWay mount actually reenforces the front end.

Fran


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I have a 7 1/2' Meyer plow on mine. It's front-heavy but works fine. It actually plow great! A lot better than I expected. I have air shocks on front to help suppor the weight. A 6.5' plow would be an even better match. Meyer makes a good plow. I know lots of guys that have them and have used them for many years. My brother has had them for 25+ years, not too many problems. Change the oil at start of season. I'd probably get a tranny cooler for your truck and a light on top (Harbor freight). 

Good luck.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a Meyers on a Blazer for a few years and a Jeep Cherokee for about 3-4 years. Didnt care for them compared to Western fo Fisher, I love Fisher. Meyers was slower and both the ones I had always leaked, had them repaired and eventually leaked again. just my 2 cents. Also the 6 1/2 is not very high the snow goes over the top, I had a deflector put on that helped. I sold Jeep and plow to a buddy, he is still using it as a back up truck.


----------

